# freeradius3 install error



## Scott Lee (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi all
I am a new user for FreeBSD I have installed FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE under VirtualBox 5.1.8 and I try to install FreeRadius 3.0.12 with `make install clean` command (net/freeradius3) but I got error message as below

```
root@Freebsd:/usr/ports/net/freeradius3 # make install clean
===>  Installing for freeradius3-3.0.12
===>   freeradius3-3.0.12 depends on package: perl5>=5.20<5.21 - found
===>   freeradius3-3.0.12 depends on shared library: libgdbm.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgdbm.so)
===>   freeradius3-3.0.12 depends on shared library: libtalloc.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libtalloc.so)
===>   freeradius3-3.0.12 depends on shared library: libhiredis.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libhiredis.so)
===>  Checking if freeradius3 already installed
===>   Registering installation for freeradius3-3.0.12
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/freeradius3/work/stage/usr/local/lib/freeradius-3.0.12/rlm_idn.a: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/freeradius3/work/stage/usr/local/lib/freeradius-3.0.12/rlm_idn.la: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/freeradius3/work/stage/usr/local/lib/freeradius-3.0.12/rlm_idn.so: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/freeradius3
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/freeradius3
```
I have update port to the latest version. I have no idea which part I did wrong or how to fix this. Thank you.


----------



## leebrown66 (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks like PR 202684, which is still open


----------

